# Turn signal not shutting off when turning left. Anyone else?



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

I haven't had any problems with mine!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

That's good to hear. Looking to hear from those that may have.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Car is fixed. They replaced the turn signal switch, under warranty of course. The turn signal handle and the actual switch must be 2 different parts because the paper showed $33. The handle assembly has to be way more than that. I'm guessing the handle base connects to the switch. All is good. They detailed the car for the hassle of it.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice dude


----------



## turbocruiser (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm glad someone else has had this problem...My left signal came on when I put on the brights, even though the switch was in the off (center) position. I found that if I just tap the switch down, the left signal comes on and stays on. I guess it's off to the dealer for a warranty claim.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

I noticed a similar thing in my sisters expedition. Sometimes when the left blinker is on it will just stay lit up and stop blinking. I only noticed driving it at dark with the turn signals on the mirror.


----------

